# Liniendiagramm mit Excel darstellen



## chriss_2oo4 (1. April 2010)

Hi,

ich verwende Excel 2003 und möchte den Verlauf verschiedener Messungen in einem Liniendiagramm darstellen.

In der x-Achse wird der zeitliche Verlauf dargestellt und in der y-Achse der Wert der Messung.

Der Verlauf wird durch Sichproben dargestellt, die zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten gemessen werden.

Tag:  001 002 007 014 028
Wert: 300 280 220 110 060


oder 

Tag:  001 002 004 008
Wert: 400 200 100 020  



Wie bekomm ich dass hin, dass sich die Messwerte an den richtigen Tagen eingetragen werden? Bisher habe ich vier Messpunkte die alle den gleichen Abstand zueinander haben. Somit ergibt sich kein zeitlicher Verlauf.


Beste Grüße
Chriss


----------



## tombe (1. April 2010)

Zeig doch mal bitte ein Beispiel wie dein Diagramm im Moment aussieht und wie die Datenquelle angegeben ist.


----------



## Drogist (1. April 2010)

Hallo Chriss,

meinst du das so, wie in der Abbildung gezeigt?

Hinweis: Den Fehlerwert #NV am besten per Hand eintragen; es müssen alle Tage untereinander stehen, auch wenn keine Messung durchgeführt worden ist.


----------



## chriss_2oo4 (1. April 2010)

Hi,

genau so meine ich es, sonst würden folgende Diagramme gleich aussehen:

Bsp. 1:
Tag: 000  007 014 028
Wert: 300 200 100 050

Bsp. 2:
Tag: 001 002 004 008
Wert: 300 200 100 50 

Aber gibt es keine möglichkeit, das ganze dynamisch zu gestalten? 
Also so dass die Skala automaitsch vom kleinsten bis zum grösten Wert geht (Bsp. 1: 0-28 / Bsp. 2: 1-8)?

Beste Grüße
Chriss


----------



## Drogist (1. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dich richtig verstehe ...

Schreibe in A2 *als Text *001
Dann kannst du die Zelle mit dem Ausfüllkästchen (unten rechts) so weit nach unten ziehen, wie du es benötigst. Der aktuelle Wert wird trotz Textformatierung angezeigt.
Danach kannst du ja komplett #NV in die Spalte B einfügen (natürlich 1* und dann kopieren) und anschließend sie Messwerte von Hand überschreiben.
Wenn du aber in Spalte A die Werte für die Tage mit drinnen lässt, wo kein Messwert vorliegt, dann erscheinen die auch auf der X-Skala des Diagramms. Darum habe ich die auch wieder raus gelöscht.

Schöne Feiertage!


----------

